

Is this useful? Shuffle through top content from Hacker News - schlichtm
http://friendshuffle.com/browse/t/hntweets

======
schlichtm
We just added support for shuffling between links shared by a specific user
and links shared by users from a specific list.

Try out these as examples (or the link submitted).

<http://friendshuffle.com/browse/t/techcrunch>

AND

<http://friendshuffle.com/browse/t/techcrunch/team>

These links can be changed to work for any Twitter user (browse/t/twittername)
and any Twitter list (browse/t/twittername/listname)

We would be really interested to know how the experience is when you shuffle
through your own lists / users.

